# Two More Electric Watches



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Last post for me today. After months of inaction I am back (at least for a while).




























I'm working on learning "A Nightingale Sang in Berkley Square". That's it in the background. Seemed appropriate for a UK based forum.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Two lovely watches and a lovely FOXTROT as well! :lol:

1 2 1234 I may be right, I may be wrong, but I'm perfectly willing to swear

That as we kissed and said goodnight, a Nightingale sang in Berkeley Square

ldman: they don't write 'em, like that any more









:notworthy: to the watches and the song


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Very, very nice, Dave. One of these days I will get my camera fixed -- or buy a new camera, more likely -- and post a photo of my Savitar. It was a bargain, or otherwise it wouldn't be in my collection! Highly unlikely that I'll ever have a Ventura.

As for music, I'm trying to learn the lead guitar part to "Dead Flowers," one of my favorite Stones' songs. The problem is getting my old, arthritic fingers to work.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Very, very nice, Dave. One of these days I will get my camera fixed -- or buy a new camera, more likely -- and post a photo of my Savitar. It was a bargain, or otherwise it wouldn't be in my collection! *Highly unlikely that I'll ever have a Ventura.*
> 
> As for music, I'm trying to learn the lead guitar part to "Dead Flowers," one of my favorite Stones' songs. The problem is getting my old, arthritic fingers to work.


John: maybe you can convince your wife that it is better than buying stocks or mutual funds - you can consider it an investment in American horological history (and you would not be wrong my friend - this is a watch that I would bet will double in value in the next ten years).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooops, wronmg [posting]


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's a version I recorded earlier - *(I WISH)* - but it IS one of those songs that really benefits from using the intro to "set the scene", the words are so beautifully put together :yes:






Enjoy this Martinus - such breath control, such mastery of the melody, and dynamics, - - truly the "Singer's Singer"

(I adopted Mel as a stage name DJ'ing in the early days of Commercial radio, based on my hero above, I couldn't sing, but I could play the vinyl - - or maybe it was shellac that far back ldman: )


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mel said:


> Here's a version I recorded earlier - *(I WISH)* - but it IS one of those songs that really benefits from using the intro to "set the scene", the words are so beautifully put together :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mel:

That was a pleasure to listen to. I don't listen to much Mel Torme (although I do listen to a fair bit of Frank Sinatra - my 15 year old son put Frank on when it is time to do the dishes - we don't have a dishwasher!)

Here's what I am trying to do with the song. A la Brian Setzer from the Stray Cats back in 1993.

I saw the Stray Cats a couple years ago on their Farewell Tour - at the Brtixton Academy - made a special trip from Canada to see them.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting Mel. Torme was in a class of his own. As you say, breath control to die for!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad you both enjoyed this clip, if'n you don't really remember him in person, his nickname at the time was "The Velvet Fog" which somehow describes his voice perfectly. Heard him live once only, no fakeoh foldback technology, echo or sound engineer continuously balancing things, what you hear on the clip was what you got, live and no messing! His version of "Mountain Greenery" remains the GOLD STANDARD recording, as so many of his recordings are still to this day.

:notworthy:

How did we get here from the Original Post? Never mind, it's all quality, the song, the singer and the watches - - and I like the clip of the guy from Stray Cats as well, a fine balance on the Gretsch between bits of Joe Pass, Wes Montgomery and chording like Freddie Green - - don't you just HATE love guys who can do that and sing as well? :lol:

Thinks 0o0o0o00 There's a ukulele class at the Centre where we do our dance lessons - - - :weed:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mel said:


> *How did we get here from the Original Post?*


I blame it ALL on you, Mel! :tongue2:


----------

